# Tegu Wiggles tail!



## nepoez (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a surveillance video on my colombian tegu named Awesome Chicken. I forgot to share this but this happened a few days ago, he actually wiggled his tail!

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keNHOxbhkhE[/video]


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 4, 2013)

I've seen mine do it but never that much lol that's funny


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 4, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> I've seen mine do it but never that much lol that's funny



Funny? Not really. It means they're irritated. I'm not surprised yours does it, Brenden.


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 4, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> bfb345 said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen mine do it but never that much lol that's funny
> ...



Interestingly enough- mine has never done it. Not even once. Hmm. A coincidence I wonder?

Just saying.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 4, 2013)

What do you mean irritated? Please tell.


----------



## jondancer (Mar 4, 2013)

mine has did it when mad a puffed up.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 4, 2013)

When I used to have collared lizards they would wiggle their tail when they see a prey and about to pounce on it... not sure what the tegu was doing it for because there were no prey to eat.. only seen it once i think


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 4, 2013)

Snake tail is usually one of the last shows of defense before they bite. At least from what I've seen. You were not present when this occurred, so your tegu may have just been irritated at the fact that he was trying to get to a higher point - from what I saw in the video - that may have irritated him, not sure.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 4, 2013)

hahah that's interesting!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 4, 2013)

nepoez said:


> hahah that's interesting!



Actually.. Do you have any other pets? A dog or cat? If you do, one may have walked passed his enclosure and that could have caused him to snake tail, seems more plausible.


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like aggravation to me too. On a side note why is there plastic all over the enclosure?


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 4, 2013)

most reptiles i see do this are either trying to divert attention away from their heads as a defense mechanism, mimic rattle snakes (my milk and ball python do it when theyre mad or afraid), or as a warning-type-thing (again, defense mechanism). He could've seen (or thought he saw) something move in the back.

i wouldn't use the fact that someone's animal does this as evidence theyre bad keepers. nor would i use it as evidence someone is doing something right.

anyway, cute video. i always chuckle when i catch any animal doing it.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 4, 2013)

I have no dogs or cats and no one was around, just the remote camera. the plastic sheets help with padding because he leaps towards the wall and smacks against it continuously every few minutes and the wood is pretty hard. with plastic padding it cushions the impact a lot.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Our snow albino corn snake plays 'rattlesnake ' while eating. She is a riot.  other tail wiggling...i was holding our bearded dragon on my lap outside. She was sunning herself and very content. Suddenly "the tail wiggle "...I'm thinking "she sees the large dragonflies buzzing around out here and wants to try to snag one, how cute." Instead... PLOP ... she lets a giant glob of poop go, all over my dress into my lap. I have never seen so much poop. Omg. Then she settled back down, enjoying her sunshine. Needless to say I brought her inside. I was not happy with her. :/


----------

